# Marblehead fisherman nabs enormous lobster



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Marblehead fisherman nabs enormous lobster*










MARBLEHEAD, Mass. -- A Marblehead fisherman had quite the catch when he nabbed a 30 lb., 42-inch long lobster in Massachusetts Bay. 
When the boat's captain saw the lobster, he pulled it out and snapped a photo before sending the lobster back. 
Regulations only allow lobsters weighing 1-to-3 lbs. to be caught.

Marblehead fisherman nabs enormous lobster


----------



## Bug_Juice (Sep 11, 2008)

wow


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Funny they have a regulation that protects overweight and/or senior citizen lobsters. But seriously, judging by that size that sucka must be pretty old.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Bug_Juice said:


> wow


+1


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Buttahhhhhhhhhhhh.. where's the buttahhhhhhh?


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Barbrady said:


> Funny they have a regulation that protects overweight and/or senior citizen lobsters. But seriously, judging by that size that sucka must be pretty old.


And would probally taste really good too!!!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the older ones actually taste worse...


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

7costanza said:


> I think the older ones actually taste worse...


Yup.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe Boats or Tuna can shed some light...why can't you catch lobsters that are more than 3 lbs?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

gross


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Mass said:


> And would probally taste really good too!!!!!!!


Sorry to say, it would probably taste like ass.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im happy to say I have a great hookup for lobsters, my sisters bf is from Gloucester and his family are fisherman...on the negative side hes a friggin liberal and oBama lover...so you see my dilema.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Im happy to say I have a great hookup for lobsters, my sisters bf is from Gloucester and his family are fisherman...on the negative side hes a friggin liberal and oBama lover...so you see my dilema.


So judging by the fact that he is a liberal, is it safe to assume that he is not a fisherman himself?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> As hard as it may be, I have a solution: Just smile and eat the free lobster damnit!


 +1


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> Perhaps you should have a nice long talk with your sister?


 Nah, keep getting the free lobster.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Perhaps you should have a nice long talk with your sister?


I quit eating lobster, stopped talking to my sister and sprayed oc in his radiator grill. ( last one was a joke)


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> I quit eating lobster, stopped talking to my sister and sprayed oc in his radiator grill. ( last one was a joke)


So is free lobster at the next M & G is now out of the question?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Maybe Boats or Tuna can shed some light...why can't you catch lobsters that are more than 3 lbs?


It's been 8 years since I worked the coast and the regs have changed a bit but i'll give it a shot. It's not the weight but the carapus length. A measurement made from the back of the eye socket to the end of the shell not including the tail. Lobsters taken from LMA #1 (lobster management area #1) NH border to P-town including Cape Cod bay need to be no less than 3 1/4 " and no greater than 5". The reasoning is that the larger lobsters produce more offspring to help sustain the fishery. There are many other regs restricting lobstering including "V" notch, eggers, methods of taking. and licenseing. That big bug may have been a by-catch from a dragger that wasn't endorsed for lobster. Also for all you folks who think that bug lobster wont taste so good, your all wrong. No diference as far a taste and size you just got to cook the big ones a little longer. Nothing beat a 3 pounder split and stuffed with scallop dressing, cooked on the grill. Wash that down with some cold beer and you found heaven


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

This just in, Gloucester fisherman gets the crabs.....:smoke:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Claws look mean on that thing!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I sure could go for some fried lobsta at JT Farnhams in Essex.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Things must be getting real boring around here. Commenting on a subject almost a year old. Wait till Loyal hears about this!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> Things must be getting real boring around here. Commenting on a subject almost a year old. Wait till Loyal hears about this!!!


 Loyal


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Maybe Boats or Tuna can shed some light...why can't you catch lobsters that are more than 3 lbs?


It's not the 3lbs. you can't keep it's a "greater than 5 inch length from the eye socket to the back of the carapis, (main body shell). That usually put the bug in the 3 to 5lb. area. It's to keep the big breaders out there. The lobster reg. are quite confusing. Different regs. for different areas. Also for any of you non believers a 30 pounder taste just as good as a 3/4 lb. chix. It's all in how you cook um.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

"I tell you, I'm a financial genius. I buy an $8 lobster, fatten him up to an $80 lobster, and eat the profits!"


----------

